# Mic Placement



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

What kind of mic do you place and where when you're recording amps?

I've been using a 57 about an inch from the grillcloth, 10 degrees off axis, an inch off centre. Sounds great for clean tones -- the problem is overdriven tones. Leads still sound great, but rhythm playing (especially palm muted) has a very raspy character to it, that I can't fix by adjusting the amp.

Are there any other placements I should try? I've tried moving it around on the speaker, and it just gets too muddy or bright but retains the raspiness. I'll try to post a clip soon.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

You got another mic? Try one a foot or two away. Eliminate one or the other in the mix down.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

For me it depends on the amp and also what type of tone the player is going for.


For a Fender Twin I like to be almost on the grill cloth at a 45 deg angle.


That keeps it clean but seems to add a little mids to fatten things up



For a crunchy Marshall or similar, I like it against the grill, straight at the dust cap. That seems to be the least "coloured" mic placement for a 57.


----------



## Hammer Mark (Feb 20, 2009)

If moving the 57 doesn't eliminate that "raspy" component you don't like, then you should try a different mic. The Audix i5 is a similar (but different) mic worth trying. The Sennheiser MD421 is also a good bet. There are tons of others (typically dynamics and ribbons) that could work -- try whatever you have or can borrow.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Just figured I'd update the thread, incase anyone else is using it for tips.

I've found the most usable tone with a 57 for me is about an inch off the grill, almost perpendicular to the speaker cone, pointed at a couple inches from the surround. I've attached a picture to explain what I mean.


----------



## sivs (Aug 5, 2009)

I've played around a fair amount with both a 57 and a sennhieser e609 with a few amps. At the end of the day, both the engineer and I prefered the sound of the 609 to the 57, but part of that is that 609's are just easier to place. Andy's pic explains well where I usually start with either mic, usually slightly off centre angled slightly to the outside of the cone. I think the larger diaphragm in the 609 keeps it a bit fuller for amps than the 57...


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

I find the best recorded tones come from a 57 placed close to the grill... about 2 inches, aimed about 2/3 to 3/4 out from the speaker's centre, off axis around 22 degrees and I always use the speaker closestto the floor. I usuall use a closed back 4x12. This way I get correct EQíng and clarity.

I find this set up get the most accurate representation of my actual tne onto recorded media.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

KHINGPYNN said:


> I find the best recorded tones come from a 57 placed close to the grill... about 2 inches, aimed about 2/3 to 3/4 out from the speaker's centre, off axis around 22 degrees and I always use the speaker closestto the floor. I usuall use a closed back 4x12. This way I get correct EQíng and clarity.
> 
> I find this set up get the most accurate representation of my actual tne onto recorded media.


When you say 22 degrees off axis, is that pointed towards the dustcap, or the surround?


----------



## octofour (Feb 17, 2009)

sennhieser e609 is a grat mic for recording guitar, really easy to use


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

octofour said:


> sennhieser e609 is a grat mic for recording guitar, really easy to use


Or the E906, which IMO is even better. The Sennheisers are easy to set up and not as fuzzy with positioning as the 57s.


----------



## neogardguitar (Dec 6, 2007)

I've been using the Peluso R14 and getting nice results. It's a bit pricey but great for vocals too.

N

Here's a link: http://canadianaudiodistributors.com/Index/R14.htm


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

neogardguitar said:


> I've been using the Peluso R14 and getting nice results. It's a bit pricey but great for vocals too.
> 
> N
> 
> Here's a link: http://canadianaudiodistributors.com/Index/R14.htm


Peluso makes some nice stuff. I wish I could afford it (or rather, would buy it instead of tons of extra guitar gear and skimping out on mics).

How does it compare to an R121?


----------



## seanmj (May 9, 2009)

A great combo for me is using a 57 with a Royer 121 ribbon. The 57 adds bite and the 121 is the thickener.... both running through a Chandler TG2 pre. 

I also know the Gefell m295 can sound pretty huge.

Sean Meredith-Jones
http://www.seanmeredithjones.com


----------



## Hammer Mark (Feb 20, 2009)

seanmj said:


> A great combo for me is using a 57 with a Royer 121 ribbon. The 57 adds bite and the 121 is the thickener.... both running through a Chandler TG2 pre.
> 
> I also know the Gefell m295 can sound pretty huge.
> 
> ...


+1

A new classic.


----------



## sfx70 (Sep 16, 2009)

+ 1 on the Sennheisers - I use a e609. I found the 57 is very touch.. as you as you move it a tiny bit u get a different tone... it's very hard to get the sound u want unless you have some separation set up and a guy moving the mic until you're happy in the control room


----------



## Hammer Mark (Feb 20, 2009)

Andy said:


> When you say 22 degrees off axis, is that pointed towards the dustcap, or the surround?


The "axis" that provides the reference point is the same one the speaker moves on.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

> When you say 22 degrees off axis, is that pointed towards the dustcap, or the surround?


Towards the dust cap... cheers


----------

